# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  *¤~*¤~*Kya Khabar Thi...*¤~*¤~*

## Miss_Sweet

[shadow=cyan:7876cf2ee3]Kya Khabar Thi Woh Is Tarha Se Judaa Ho Jae Gha
Khwab Mein Bhi Uska Milna Khwab Sa Ho Jae Gha

Zindagi Thi Qaid, Humein Kya Nikalo Ghe Us Se..
Maut Jab Aa Jae Ghi To Khud Rehaa Ho Jae Gha..

Dost Ban Kar Us Ko Chaha Yeh Kabhi Socha Na Tha
Dosti Hi Dosti Mein Woh Khuda Ban Jae Gha..

Us Ka Jalwa Ho Ga Kya Jiske Pardey Noor Hai
Jo Bhi Usko Dekh Le Gha Fidaa Ho Jae Gha...  [/shadow:7876cf2ee3]

----------


## Tanha

Hm.. Really buhat achi hai.. :Smile:

----------


## sneha

v-nice miss sweet

----------


## samshaansari

nice one sweettt :applaud;

----------


## waffa

> [shadow=cyan:4f200817a7]Kya Khabar Thi Woh Is Tarha Se Judaa Ho Jae Gha
> Khwab Mein Bhi Uska Milna Khwab Sa Ho Jae Gha
> 
> Zindagi Thi Qaid, Humein Kya Nikalo Ghe Us Se..
> Maut Jab Aa Jae Ghi To Khud Rehaa Ho Jae Gha..
> 
> Dost Ban Kar Us Ko Chaha Yeh Kabhi Socha Na Tha
> Dosti Hi Dosti Mein Woh Khuda Ban Jae Gha..
> 
> ...



[shadow=cyan:4f200817a7]koun JUDA ho geya ap say... wesay kafi acha likha ha ap nay :givefl; [/shadow:4f200817a7]

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx everyone! :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Jan 24, 2006 9:05 pm
> 
>  [shadow=cyan:3f6a599887]Kya Khabar Thi Woh Is Tarha Se Judaa Ho Jae Gha
> Khwab Mein Bhi Uska Milna Khwab Sa Ho Jae Gha
> 
> Zindagi Thi Qaid, Humein Kya Nikalo Ghe Us Se..
> Maut Jab Aa Jae Ghi To Khud Rehaa Ho Jae Gha..
> 
> Dost Ban Kar Us Ko Chaha Yeh Kabhi Socha Na Tha
> ...


Thnx for likin  :Smile:  koi bhi nahi howa JUDAA abhi tak :P

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Wed Jan 25, 2006 2:17 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Jan 24, 2006 9:05 pm
> 
> ...


dua karo koi ho b na judda

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Wed Jan 25, 2006 2:17 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Jan 24, 2006 9:05 pm
> 
> ...


dua karo koi ho b na judda

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha :whistle;

----------


## waffa

aray sirf acha ..............

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aur kya kahooN?

----------


## waffa

koi dil ki baat kaho na.......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kio :whistle;

----------


## waffa

may b koi wait kar raha hoo......

----------


## waffa

may b koi wait kar raha hoo......dil ki baat ka

----------


## waffa

may b koi wait kar raha hoo......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ahaan...to..

----------


## waffa

tu aray sweeto itni boli lakri main nai kasam say kabi nahe dekhi  :Big Grin:

----------


## parry1701

Really very nice one.....

----------


## waffa

kya nnice hai /??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> tu  aray sweeto itni boli lakri main nai kasam  say kabi nahe dekhi



lolzzzz

lakri :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Really very nice one.....


Thanks

----------


## waffa

aray kya hoa tum tu larki kay name say itnasmile kar rahe ho jaeey tum nahe ho ???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapne LARKI nahi likha tha

aapne L A K R I likha lolzzz

----------


## waffa

ohh acha  :Big Grin:  any way sorRy 
wessy aap ko sumj kiun nahe ati

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata nahi :duno;

----------


## Mr_cool

nice post

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx :bg:

----------


## waffa

oo hoo

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya howa :P

----------


## Fairy

Good one Naila :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :givefl;

----------


## waffa

ahan  :Big Grin:

----------

